# CPL - Macomb County



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I just went through my CPL class a couple weeks ago and now have to head to the sheriff to get my actual license!

Anyone know about how long it takes in Macomb County?? Or anything I should know ahead of time. Going to head over there in the next week or two....


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

...I am not familair with the practices in Macomb county. From what I read here and other places, each county may be a little different...some take longer than others. Keep your expectations low and frustration will stay there, as well. 
Here in Kalamazoo county, things seem to run smoother than what I see in other areas, from my experience; our County Clerk seems to coordinate the process pretty well, with good cooperation from the Sherriff's department.
I got a renewal about 2 years ago; they told me up front to plan on it taking 4 to 6 months from filing...and I had already taken the CPL course years before that. It ended up taking about 3 months; again, that was a renewal. 
I don't get a sense that it's foot dragging, like some claim elsewhere in other counties. I just think that a lot of people are getting their permits.
Welcome to the club...whenever it is that you get there!


----------



## Tracker06 (Apr 3, 2008)

be prepared to wait a couple months before your called before the gun board. All people go before the gun board in Macomb County. A buddy renewed his CPL nd it took about 3 months in Macomb County. turn everythig in and wait


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Macomb Co has a very informative web page on questions and requirements regarding the CPL process. It will answer all your questions. I applied on Mar 3rd. They are saying 2 to 4 months. When you go to this web page click on departments.


http://www.macombcountymi.gov/index.htm


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for that website! Answers all my questions....maybe I'll have my CPL by Christmas! HAHA


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Took about 3.5 months to get to the gun board but atleast now I have mine!

Now I just need to decide which hand gun to get!


----------



## karl (Oct 21, 2009)

Atchison said:


> Now I just need to decide which hand gun to get!


You'll have as many suggestions coming at you as there are people giving the suggestions. Best bet is to go to the range and shoot thier rentals. Go by yourself and shoot. Don't limit yourself to auto's or wheel guns, shoot both. They both have advantages and disadvantages. Find a frame that fits your hand well in as large a caliber as you can put multiple shots on target with. Then consider how you are going to carry it. All these things and more come into play. Then get more training, it's a blast (pun intended). Good luck and remember what a grave responsability it is (no pun intended). Just my humble .02


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I renewed mine the second week in April and recieved it June 22. Renewals don't go before the board.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

I took my course June 12th and filed the application on June18th, I went before the board and recived my cpl last friday the 17th. When you enter the court house you will have to go threw a metal detector so if you carry a pocket knive dont bring it with you! You will have to file your application there on the first floor. The gun board meeting is up on the 5th floor. You will be notified by mail about 2 weeks prior to your appearance. The gentlemen that are on the board will ask you several questions. If you go on the website http://macombcountymi.gov/CLERKSOFFICE/WeaponLicensing.htm
there is a video of a person going before the board. 

It took mine almost three months to the day. The room was full I dont know how many days a week they have the board meetings or how many people they do a day but it has to be alot.

The process of going before the board is actualy pretty quick. When they approve you they already have your licence and hand it to you before you leave the desk. its laminated on the front and you have to sign it on the back. Then if you want you can get it laminated on both sides.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

PITBULL said:


> I took my course June 12th and filed the application on June18th, I went before the board and recived my cpl last friday the 17th. When you enter the court house you will have to go threw a metal detector so if you carry a pocket knive dont bring it with you! You will have to file your application there on the first floor. The gun board meeting is up on the 5th floor. You will be notified by mail about 2 weeks prior to your appearance. The gentlemen that are on the board will ask you several questions. If you go on the website http://macombcountymi.gov/CLERKSOFFICE/WeaponLicensing.htm
> there is a video of a person going before the board.
> 
> It took mine almost three months to the day. The room was full I dont know how many days a week they have the board meetings or how many people they do a day but it has to be alot.
> ...


I was there on the 17th at the board too! HAHA The room was empty when I got there, they do 1 day a month and cram a bunch of people, alot of people coming in as I walked out though...

I've shot plenty of handguns over the years, just trying to figure out my best option for carry, looked at a s&w 38 this past weekend and liked that but also liked the ppk/s....


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

I didnt notice the date on your first post
I was the only guy there dressed in a suit and tie when I went in. Just make sure that you practice with your carry piece. Not just for accurecy, but reliabilty, No FTF or FTE. Pick up a good holster and belt.


----------

